# Peptides as part of PCT plan



## fredlabrute (Oct 22, 2011)

Stats:6`2",270lbs,11%bf 16 yrs training,4 yrs on AAS,been on for the whole last year

I know next pct will be a bitch,since i've been on for a year straight...I have a few questions regarding peptides!
First,i'll be taking 3iu GH daily,GHRP-2 and CJC-1295(w/o dac) at 100mcg each 3 times per day,IGF1-Des at 50mcg bilaterrally postworkout and follistatin 344 at 100mcg on a 10 days on-10 days off basis besides all the ancillliaries like clomid,nolva,HCG while the esther clear the system and an AI!!! I know about GH and IGF1 but how are we reconstituting the other peptides,with acetic acid,with bac(hate aa it stings like a lava shot)???

Second did anybody try something like that and if so would like to hear about the experiences and is there a way to calculate it is the equivalent of how many IU of GH???


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 24, 2011)

Come on guys,if any of you,just did use one of these,would like to hear their op on the best way to take them and what kind of results they did have!


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

I ran cjc-1295 and GHRP-6 as well as Follistatin fo my last PCT.  I kept a great deal of my gains and strength.  I dosed them as you outlined and continued using the peptides for many weeks after PCT as well.  The GHRP-6 greatly increased my appetite and made it easy to keep the cals up.  I did put on some BF though because of this.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks GMO,i know GHRP-6 seems to increase dramatically hunger,will be using GHRP-2 but anyways...Winter is coming so putting a little bf doesn't bother me that much as long as i'm keeping the hard earned strength!!!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does ghrp-2 stimulate appetite the same as 6?


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Does ghrp-2 stimulate appetite the same as 6?




No, it does not.


----------

